# [Solved] Help Turning on Bluetooth for Clevo W870CU

## jasn

I have a Clevo W870CU, (Sager NP8760), which is running Gentoo and Windows 7, dual boot. All of the hardware I've tested works well under Linux, except for bluetooth. Unfortunately it seems that Clevo engineers have changed prior Clevo bluetooth behavior in that it must be turned on every time the machine boots, by using a function key combination, (Fn+F12). I suppose they felt there was some benefit to having the bluetooth not be persistently on, once turned on, thereby requiring users to continually turn it on via the function key combo. This works of course, only under Windows.

Under Linux, as far as I know, there's no current support for the Clevo function keys, and because the bluetooth turns off when the system is rebooted, I'm at a loss to figure out how to turn the bluetooth on at all. The strange thing is that my bluetooth modules load at startup without errors, and the bluetooth init service starts without errors. It's just that lsusb, hcitool dev, and hciconfig -a, shows no bluetooth hardware. Also hcid and sdpd are not running. This is a Phoenix BIOS, and I noted lots of posts around discussing turning on bluetooth on some Toshiba laptops with Phoenix BIOS, using the omnibook module, or turning on bluetooth on Thinkpad laptops with the thinkpad-acpi module, however I haven't tried these methods yet.

Lastly, since Clevo discourages direct contact, I contacted my reseller to let them know that it's stupid for Clevo not to have an option in the BIOS to allow a persistent on setting for the bluetooth, (exactly like the WiFi hardware behaves), but I don't expect there to be a fix coming from Clevo anytime soon.

Thanks..Last edited by jasn on Wed Mar 03, 2010 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jasn

In case anyone finds this thread and is looking for a solution to this problem. (Please note my first answer was in error, sorry for any confusion it created).

After further testing it now appears that the Clevo engineers did in fact fix this problem with the latest BIOS release for this laptop. Now, in order to be able to turn on the bluetooth radio under Linux, the BIOS needs to be upgraded to at least the the 1.00.10 02/10 release. While not available from Clevo's official driver download section of their website, it can be downloaded from a link in this post, from this thread over at the Notebookreview Sager/Clevo Forum. Then once booted into Linux, pressing Fn and F12 will turn on the bluetooth radio, complete with turning on the laptop bluetooth LED. Unfortunately it still needs to be turned on like this every time you boot your computer, but it at least works the same, under both Linux and Windows.

Good Luck..

----------

